# 5.3 LS1 Conversion



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Well so I after beating around and kicking rocks for a while I have decided to make the conversion to my 66 Lemans (I will keep all original parts in storage). I just purchase a 2008 5.3 Vortec-LS1 Engine with 45K miles for $1,200. I will need lots of guidance from those who have done it or maybe from just plain gurus. All I am looking to do is replace the stock intake manifold, add full dual exhaust and computer chip. Maybe MSD Coils as well. I need to know what tranny to mate to engine(possibly 4l80e?). Not sure. Also my main thing is to figure out what to do with cables not needed for this installation from the engine harness. What do I really need for this swap?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

This is not a favored swap on this forum...keeping your original engine is preferred. But since you have the LS engine and want to do this, I have a few suggestions. I had a old Studebaker awhile back and thought about doing this swap and found several books that did an excellent job of showing you what to do and what you need to accomplish the swap. Amazon or Barnes and Noble both have the books. The first is_ LS Swaps: How to Swap GM LS Engines into Almost Anything (Performance How-To)_ by Jefferson Bryant. the other is this one: _GM LS-Series Engines: The Complete Swap Manual (Motorbooks Workshop)_ by Joseph Potak. Both are excellent books going into great detail.

On YOU TUBE, Holley Performance has done a series of six videos on LS engine swaps into A-bodies entitled: _LS Engine Swap on a Budget_ . Check them out.

Hope all this helps. Despite feeling like I should be adamant about keeping a Pontiac engine under the hood, I'd rather see an old Pontiac stay on the road even if it is not original under the hood. Luck!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

This is a VERY favored swap by anyone who believes in a more fuel efficient, zero hot start problem, easy to tune fuel injected motor. yes many on this site cry blasphemy if you even think of taking out your poncho motor, but they can rub that on their chest. If you have a numbers matching Judge or all original goat then keep that in the museum, but if you want a daily driver with zero engine hiccups go with the LS. 4l80e is a perfect tranny for this motor, you will need a custom drive shaft, some extensive cutting and fabrication of trans tunnel to allow the tranny to fit, swap motor mounts, the ecm will need to be flashed to eliminate some of the safety system that your car will not have, electronic fuel pump and new fuel lines, electric fans installed, digital pickup gauges, and Im sure a bunch of other things Im missing - but you wont regret it- unless you go to a Pontiac car show and everyone snubs you. But if you are into this hobby to please yourself you will not be disappointed, I know I'm not.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

crustysack said:


> This is a VERY favored swap by anyone who believes in a more fuel efficient, zero hot start problem, easy to tune fuel injected motor. yes many on this site cry blasphemy if you even think of taking out your poncho motor, but they can rub that on their chest. If you have a numbers matching Judge or all original goat then keep that in the museum, but if you want a daily driver with zero engine hiccups go with the LS. 4l80e is a perfect tranny for this motor, you will need a custom drive shaft, some extensive cutting and fabrication of trans tunnel to allow the tranny to fit, swap motor mounts, the ecm will need to be flashed to eliminate some of the safety system that your car will not have, electronic fuel pump and new fuel lines, electric fans installed, digital pickup gauges, and Im sure a bunch of other things Im missing - but you wont regret it- unless you go to a Pontiac car show and everyone snubs you. But if you are into this hobby to please yourself you will not be disappointed, I know I'm not.


I agree crustysack. First I am not here for parental guidance. With that said those who dont believe on ls swaps I will respect you for the rest of my life but I want to make sure my daughter can drive this car when I am gone. I am not here to teach her carbs nor I want her to get smoke at the local mechanic shop. Second, even if my car is unique to it's existence I have seen people with more money than we most due posses, do the same things. So what is the problem???????:00/o:
When I bought the car I was so focus on original, original and original. after some minor mods I got triple the offer of what I paid. Now with the ls engine I am sure a new breed of fans will pay same or better. I hope no body catches feelings because of this


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention that when I was contemplating and researching this swap for my Stude, I found this forum that was a wealth of information. If you already have it, cool, of not, check it out.
Chevy | Camaro | Firebird Reviews, Performance Parts, Modifications - LS1Tech.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Studebakers have one of the coolest mills out there. Super thick castings, high nickel content, way understressed. My grandmother had a '56 Golden Hawk with the Packard built 352 in it back in the day. Bought brand new. A real bomb.....in the straightaway. Got sold shortly afterwards! I like old engines in old cars, probably because I'm an old guy. It all goes toghether. No flat screens or bluetooth in any of _my _rides.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Studebakers have one of the coolest mills out there. Super thick castings, high nickel content, way understressed. My grandmother had a '56 Golden Hawk with the Packard built 352 in it back in the day. Bought brand new. A real bomb.....in the straightaway. Got sold shortly afterwards! I like old engines in old cars, probably because I'm an old guy. It all goes toghether. No flat screens or bluetooth in any of _my _rides.


I'm with you there...because of age I prefer being a luddite. Just using this forum is challenge at times. Our only cell phone is a trac-phone....no text, no camera, no "data"....just for emergencies when traveling.

My Stude came from Redlands, CA, with a torn up 283. Had to decide between a LS engine/trans from the junkyard or a 350 crate (local yards hold onto the Gen I SBC's like gold, cheaper to go crate). My wife got tired of non-running garage projects and so agreed for me to get my dream, a '68 GTO, if I sold off the garage projects. I did and now have a car I Love:thumbsup:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

chui1980, if you haven't already, check out Holley's site for engine mounts, oil pans for A-bodies, headers, etc, etc. It's all very helpful. https://www.holley.com/products/ls_power/ls_swap_systems/

I was going to do this swap on my Stude, but went with my GTO instead. Before the buy I got alot of info on the LS swap. Google Joseph Potak as he is a professional who specializes on LS stuff and is very knowledgeable. Alot of his info is web available.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

1968gto421 said:


> chui1980, if you haven't already, check out Holley's site for engine mounts, oil pans for A-bodies, headers, etc, etc. It's all very helpful. https://www.holley.com/products/ls_power/ls_swap_systems/
> 
> I was going to do this swap on my Stude, but went with my GTO instead. Before the buy I got alot of info on the LS swap. Google Joseph Potak as he is a professional who specializes on LS stuff and is very knowledgeable. Alot of his info is web available.[]
> 
> I have visited holly website several times, i have watched videos several times. The video of Chucks garage is really kool but he is taking about shmoking deals that I cant find but information is great. I will keep everyone posted in regards to progress and looks


----------



## stock04yellow (Jun 18, 2015)

1968gto421 said:


> Forgot to mention that when I was contemplating and researching this swap for my Stude, I found this forum that was a wealth of information. If you already have it, cool, of not, check it out.
> Chevy | Camaro | Firebird Reviews, Performance Parts, Modifications - LS1Tech.com


I agree, LS1 tech is a great forum for conversion info.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

UPDATE! ENGINE IS ALMOST READY TO START. i BOUGHT AN ENTIRE NEW HARNESS WITH NEW PCM PROGRAMMED FOR WHAT I HAVE. INSTALL NEW MILD CAM. HIGH FLOW INTAKE MANIFOLD. 102MM THROTLE BODY. MSD FUEL PUMP. STOCK COILS BUT WILL REPLACE WITH MSD LATER. PORTED HEADS FOR THE MANIFOLDS. COMPUTER IS PROGRAMMED SO IT WILL WORK BETTER THAN STOCK. I HOPE IT ALL WORKS


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

crustysack said:


> ... yes many on this site cry blasphemy if you even think of taking out your poncho motor, but they can rub that on their chest. ...


Tried that. Got all tangled up in the hair and I had to stop... 

Seriously, Crusty's car is one of the nicest I've seen even though I still think there must be a law somewhere against having a car that cool that will still get over 20mpg if you "be nice". It's just not natural I tell you.. Not fair! :cryin:

Chui, have you thought about one of those kits that lets you "hide" the coil packs by relocating them behind the heads?

Bear


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bear I did. Trust me I wont have the coil packs exposed. I have several options I have in mind that looks great but intriguing. I am not sure about hiding behind the heads. Space and fitment is like politics..... Very questionable. I will let you know what I decide.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

We have a guy in my Pontiac club that located the coils on a stainless steel bar and mounted them on the firewall. Looks real cool!


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

You guys are getting really freaky with me in regards to the coils. I just want to run. I am doing something in regards to clean look but damm!!!!!!!! Fire Wall?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

chui1980 said:


> Bear I did. Trust me I wont have the coil packs exposed. I have several options I have in mind that looks great but intriguing. I am not sure about hiding behind the heads. Space and fitment is like politics..... Very questionable. I will let you know what I decide.



Saw a car at a cruise-in awhile back that had an LS swap and the guy had used the Holley "big block" valve covers to hide the coils. Looked really cool and gave it a tough look.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

You got my attention. I will look into this


----------

